# Jack from NBC



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Found this on another Forum that I visit. Jack was made with Curoplast and about 3000 lights. They used 8 channels of LOR to animate Jack and a few more for all the other lights. Thought it was pretty cool. heres the link to the YouTube Video




:jol:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I like watching those lite up displays.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks cool.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very cool, not my taste, but very cool!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool. I will have to think of something like this for next Halloween.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I get what was done..but I do not get why anyone would spend 4 days and 3000 lights for that end result. Its obvious a lot of electronics went into this, but the end result is mediocre. The images are bad, its 2d/flat, its not scary.....ahhhh what the heck I will just say it. Its awful!

Seems like a huge waste of time and money.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's got a Vegas Strip feel for sure, but it's unique and I like it...in a Times Square kinda way. I get the feeling the "Ball" is gonna drop and Dick Clark is gonna count down any minute now.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Even though it's tacky I want it in my living room!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

It probably looked better in person than on video.....the TOT's I'm sure loved it! 
However, I would need a bottle of tylenol after watching/listening to it for the 100th time! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

[SI steps on his soap box, a little unsteady on his feet] Gosh, I guess this hit a nerve without even knowing I had one to hit on this topic until now. [?] Seems some haunters think it's awful. I think it's brilliant. The type of creativity to come up with that or a Christmas light show, make it and program it is parallel to the many hours of creativity and we do corpsing, or building a coffin or on a prop. As to the sound running the hundredth time, don't we loop our sounds throughout the eve? I guess I'm not close minded enough to think it's horrible. I admire his hard work and dedication doing it. He is obviously into lights. Why do so many haunters have to be against lights or Christmas decorations? It seems almost as if that's expected it you are a haunter. It makes you part of the "in-crowd." Why can't we all just admire and respect each other's work? [sigh] I guess I won't fit into that in-crowd now or ever. I say good for him! And yes, I like looking at the pretty lighted Christmas displays, too. [SI gets off his soapbox now]


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry but to call my opinion closed minded is incorrect. I see nothing scary or Halloweenish about it. Okay so there is a pumpkin in it...fine. I guess since Wendys puts up a pumpkin on their drive thru window, they are in the spirit huh?

I guess so in some circles.

My "opinion" is that Halloween should be scary, but fun. Not just "fun." Easter is fun. Birthdays are fun.... Halloween is dark and sinister (and fun).

I never said that the work was not complicated or calculated or difficult.....or even work that some of us might not even be able to pull off. In fact, that is why I questioned the entire objective. You worked you axx off and all for a flat 2d complicated light show of a very uncreative pumpkin like figure singing....along with a song. I would say nothing if it was an effort to do the same thing to "Happy Birthday" song....well maybe with the exception that the graphics still sucked. In this day and age of unlimited graphics power....you can do a lot with 3,000 lights. At least a lot more than a simple outline figure.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

arcuhtek said:


> You worked you axx off and all for a flat 2d complicated light show of a very uncreative pumpkin like figure singing....along with a song.


Its not a pumpkin, its Jack Skellington, and the song is this is Halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

arcuhtek - the characters are from the movie A Nightmare before Christmas. The figures are accurate for the media he chose to display them with.

I thought the display was cool. It's nice to see a different perspective.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Indeed Halloween is "suppose" to have it's scary parts. But at the same time, there are those who do their displays for the soul purpose of entertaining little children. For someone to say what and what not goes into Halloween is absurd.
When it all comes down to it, Halloween is a great time for spooky AND fun things alike. I'm sure SoCal Scare was not expecting to get all of these negative comments about the video otherwise he probably wouldn't have posted it.
It's a great display and I'm sure it did cost many dollars and many man hours into creating it. Just because you don't appreciate someone's hard work doesn't mean it's bad.

PS
I'm with Sickie on this one!
*HAPPY* HALLOWEEN.
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, and NBC KICKS "AXX".
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm closing this thread. It isn't going to improve.


----------

